

Valve Suggesting Windows Users to Try Ubuntu and Steam Linux Beta - dartttt
http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2013/01/valve-suggesting-windows-users-to-try.html

======
bstar77
I noticed this weekend that some of my Steam games are now supported on Linux
(Crusader Kings 2 from Paradox to be specific). Despite being out of the
Ubuntu desktop scene for a while, I can't begin to say how much joy this
brings me.

I'd love to know what cross platform tools Paradox may be using to achieve
this.

~~~
chii
i would like to hope that valve (via the associated steamworks related SDK
they provide) creates a set of tools that make porting to linux a breeze for
developers. I don't care if they have to target a specific distribution of
linux, and or only support a specific set of video cards. I m sure if they
take the first step, build the momentum, they can get a snowball effect going.

------
rtpg
It's nice that this is happening, a lot of indie games already have mac/linux
support. I just hope it'll get even better (even on mac there are a lot of
games that aren't supported yet)

